# كيف أخاف..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

كيف أخاف :- وأنا منقوش علي كفك 
" هوذا على كفي نقشتك " ( اش 49: 16)

 كيف أخاف:- وأنا محفوظ في حدقة عينك 
" لانه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه " (زك 2: 8) 

- كيف أخاف :- وأنت معي كل الايام 
" وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين " (مت 28: 20).

 كيف أخاف :- وأنا ممسوك بيمينك 
" لاني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك " (اش 41: 13) .

كيف أخاف :- من له أب مثلك يدخل مع أبنه الي أتون النار 
"اجاب وقال ها انا ناظر اربعة رجال محلولين يتمشون في وسط النار 
وما بهم ضرر ومنظر الرابع شبيه بابن الآلهة "(دانيال 25:3) ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا جوجو 
تسلم ايدك
ميررسى حبيبى على موضوعك الجميل 
يستحق التقييييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

رووووووعه يا جوجو

كلام معزي جدا ويطمن

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نغم (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للتذكيرنا بحماية الرب وحبه لنا


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا جوجو
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررسى حبيبى على موضوعك الجميل
> يستحق التقييييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي اكتير الك يا كيرو ولمرورك وتقييمك الجميل
اتمنالك كل خير صديقي العزيز
وديما منورني يارب
*​


روزي86 قال:


> رووووووعه يا جوجو
> 
> كلام معزي جدا ويطمن
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا روزي
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
وشكرا الك للتقييم 
*​


نغم قال:


> شكرا للتذكيرنا بحماية الرب وحبه لنا


*وجدت بالفترة الاخيرة فعلا بعض توتر وخوف من الاحداث الجارية حاليا في البلاد نسينا وقد اهملنا تماما ممن نحنا نخاف ولا نعي مصدر خوفنا
انا علي اتم استعداد احدي اكثر من الف وعد ووعد لرب المجد يسوع
فنحنا افضل من عصافير كثيرة ومن يمسنا يمس حدقة عينة
اتمني الانسان يعي ويفهم معاني الكلمات ويثق بها
شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني اختي العزيزة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2011)

روووووووعة يا جو 
كلنا كنا محتاجين الكلام دة دلوقتي بالاخص 
فعلا ازاي نخاف وازي نقلق واحنا بداخل الحصن الحصين
الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  وروعة يا جوجو 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

*



			كيف أخاف:- وأنا محفوظ في حدقة عينك
" لانه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه " (زك 2: 8)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب كلام معزى جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
يستحق التقييم *​


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> روووووووعة يا جو
> كلنا كنا محتاجين الكلام دة دلوقتي بالاخص
> فعلا ازاي نخاف وازي نقلق واحنا بداخل الحصن الحصين
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*
صدقيني لما اقولك من مين نخاف بس
دة احنا اولاد ملك الملوك
شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني اختي العزيزة
*​


كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل  وروعة يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبي ويبارك تعب خدمتك
اتمنالك كل خير
ونورتني اكتير بمرورك
*​


happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب كلام معزى جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> يستحق التقييم *​


*الاجمل وجودك يا امي الحبيبة الغالية
كل الشكر الك ولمرورك وللتقيم الجميل يا ست الكل
اتمنالك كل خير

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع حلو خااااااااالص ومعزى
+ وهضيف جملة تأملية عن قصة يونان النبى علشان الصوم بكرة  : 

كيف أخاف ؟" وأنت يامن قلبه كل حب وحنان حتى وأنا فى عمق عصيانى وخطيتى لم ترد لى التهلكة بل منحتنى النجاة " 

ربنا يحافظ على اولاده ويملأ قلبهم بتعزيات 
آمين 
ميرسى كتير
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك ولمشاركتك الحلوة اخي العزيز
ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## lovely dove (18 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع جميل قوي ياجوجو
 كلامك كتير معزي وجه في وقته بالظبط
تسلم ايدك  ​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

ديما منورة بوجودك ومشاركتك اختي العزيزة
شكرا الك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 فبراير 2011)

> كيف أخاف:- وأنا محفوظ في حدقة عينك
> " لانه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه " (زك 2: 8)


*بحب الايه دى اوى *
*شكرا على الموضوع*
​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك انتي ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك


----------

